# Congratulations to Former Audi DTM Driver Katherine Legge on Signing 2-Year Deal for IZOD IndyCar Series



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

It's been more than a season since British-born Katherine Legge departed from her seat with the Audi Sport DTM squad and we've just got word that she's landed a new multi-year deal. Katherine had raced in IndyCar before so it may not be surprising that she'll be returning to the series now that it seems to have more momentum since her last season with them. Below is the full press release about her new deal.



> *DTM and Former ChampCar/Atlantics Star Katherine Legge Joins TrueCar Racing Team
> Source: TrueCar*
> 
> DTM and former ChampCar and Atlantics star latest to join TrueCar Racing Team of top women racers in her debut IZOD IndyCar season with Dragon Racing and Lotus
> ...


----------

